# Shimano Saragosa 18000



## Redfishon (Nov 10, 2005)

One of the side plate covers that is just glued on to a 300 dollar reel fell off how do I get another one? I cant find it and think the great blue ate it on the last offshore trip. Think shimano will just send me one?


----------



## Roger (Aug 12, 2005)

Which piece are you actually talking about?


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

I would like to hear more on this one, I am thinking about getting one of these, can not afford a Stella!!!


----------



## Redfishon (Nov 10, 2005)

http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b275/cowboytongue/DSC01448.jpg


----------



## Roger (Aug 12, 2005)

You might call Shimano and explain to them what piece fell off. It's just glued on. They might be able to help. It's definitely not going to effect the reels operation.....


----------



## Redfishon (Nov 10, 2005)

Roger said:


> You might call Shimano and explain to them what piece fell off. It's just glued on. They might be able to help. It's definitely not going to effect the reels operation.....


I agree but the reel is only 2 years old and only used a few times.. 300 dollar reel equals no parts should fall off.. I also have a Trinidad dc30 and a Torium 30 no issues..


----------



## Redfishon (Nov 10, 2005)

Bantam1 any chance new part so I dont have to send it in?


----------



## mad marlin (Jan 17, 2008)

you might want to call them & explain that the reel protector part feel off like roger mention it.
Shimano has an excellent costumer service & while that part its not a mechanical gear but a cosmetic part they might give it to you free of charge even thought your out of warranty.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

We can help you out with this but that part is not available separately. The entire frame or side plate will need to be replaced. You can send the reel in and we will take care of it.


----------



## Reel zipper (May 17, 2013)

I have the same problem with my Saragosa 14000. Got it for xmas and was bouncing out to the fishing grounds and when we got there, the plate was missing. I'm in the middle of a fishing contest and can't afford to be without my baby. Waiting for parts to be available in August and just order it.


----------

